# Patek Philippe Geneve Swiss 18k 750 5052, Its legit or fake?



## fusaypin

Hi, Im new in the forum.

I would like to know if this Patek is legit and how much can be worthed.

Thank you very much.

Best wishes,


----------



## amine

Fake, a steel watch with an 18k gold stamp on it? those screws, that case finish, that buckle, scream fake. And this particular model which i bet has never made it on Patek catalogue.


----------

